# 

## sh327

,        ?

----------

! 
      ,               ( :yes:  ).

----------


## -

> !


  .   .         .

----------


## slash1980

3  2004 . N -3-09/178
"     , ,         ,     ,       "

         ()   ,                        1  .
.......        ,  ,     ,    (),     , .

----------


## nut

> .   .         .


 ????  ,   (   ),  ,      .   1 .

----------


## Larky

> .   .         .


  ...  ,     ...      ...  :Smilie:

----------

> .   .         .


  -    (     )!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> ,               ().


   ?

----------


## ago_

,     .      . 
          ,     -   -  .

----------

> ?


       ,     ! ::flirt::

----------


## mvf

**, -    .      ,       "". 
  ,  "   " - ? ?

----------


## olgachen

?

----------

? :Spy:

----------


## mvf

> ?


  ""?        .   : " ,   ** "?    -   ,      .

----------

+    03.03.2004., -3-09/178 "     , ,         ,     ,       "

----------

.3.8.2.  -3-09/178.
    ,     , ...                  ,   ,       ...       ,     ...  ,            ,   ,       .
                .

----------


## ago_

-   ,  ,  .

     ,       ,   ,   ,      ,

----------


## 1995

> ! 
>       ,               ( ).


     ,  . -  ..

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,       ,   ,   ,      ,


  .    ,             .

----------


## 1995

> .    ,             .


    .

----------


## sh327

..       .

----------


## sh327

.     ,          ?

----------


## DIR

,    -  .     ,  ,      - .  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1995

> ,    -  .     ,  ,      - .


       .

----------


## DIR

> .


    - ,            ??????????????????
   ...
...
...

----------


## ago_

,        

   ,           .    ,         .

----------


## 1995

> - ,            ??????????????????
>    ...
> ...
> ...


    .

----------


## DIR

. .   .    .
  ,      ?    " ", "   "?  ..?
   :  -  .

----------


## DIR

> .


--------! (     )

 -     .    .      .        ...       ...

----------


## 1995

> :  -  .


   ,      .

----------


## DIR

- .  - .    ,        !

----------


## 1995

> -     .    .      .        ...       ...


    ?
 .

----------


## DIR

,   ?      .
 -     .    ,     (    ),   ,  ,   ,     .  .
 ,      .

----------


## 1995

?

----------


## DIR

,     ,     ,      ,     -  " "? 
      .       ,          .
      .    .    ?
,       .  :yes:

----------


## stas

*1995*,    ,    .     - .

----------


## 1995

,    ,     ....   .

----------


## stas

*1995*,      ,    ...    .

      - . 

,            .    ,        -?

----------


## .

> .


 ,         :Big Grin:      .        ,   .

----------


## 1995

*stas*,  ,    .

----------


## stas

> stas,  ,    .


...  ,    ,        :Frown: 

  2-   **    ,      .

----------


## 1995

*stas*,
,     .

----------


## stas

,   ,  ,  **   :Smilie:

----------


## 1995

,   ,     .

----------


## stas

*1995*,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 1995

, *stas*,    ,    "   ".
............
 ,      ,  , .   +    (    ).        .   . ,  ,  ,   - ,   .
............

----------


## .

*1995*,     2005 ,    **    .         .         .      .

,           :Big Grin: . ,       .

----------

> ,      .


.

----------


## 1995

> ,          . ,       .


     - .
   ,      ,    ,  ,  .   ,     .
,    ,       ?     ,         ?

----------


## 1995

> .


  . :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,    ,       ?     ,         ?


 ?     ,  ,      - .  , .           (   , , ,    :Big Grin: )   -   ,       .     ,     .

----------


## 1995

> ,     .


 ? :Frown:    .
  .   ,      N- ,         ?      ,    ,    .

----------

> ,  !
>  "   ",   ,  -,  , , ...


!  -  .      , 5           .    -    -     ,    -       .          .   :       ,     .

----------


## anfisa0001

,    ,    ?

----------

:       ,     .[/QUOTE]

      ,       ,  .        -    ,      .

----------


## mvf

> ,    ,    ?


  .    "  ",  "  ",      "   ",   - etc.

----------

> ,    ,    ?


       .      .

----------

> "   "


  ,     ,    . ?    -        ,    .

----------

> ,       ,  .        -    ,      .


15      ,       .    -        ( ),  .    ,    .    -   .

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,


 ,       ,   -   ,  ""
 ,   ,        :yes:

----------


## .

> -        ,    .


,  ,              .     .

----------


## .

.          .

----------

> ,  ,              .     .


!  !

----------

> .    "  ",  "  ",      "   ",   - etc.


    (- ,    ,   ) -     , ,           ,     .     (,    -  ,      ).

----------


## mawgly

> ,        ?


: 
   ()                    .               ,    ,                ( -     ),       .                                , ,    ,     .           ,    ,             .         ,  , ,     ,      (  ,    ),                    (  ). 

   2  ..

----------


## strange_question

-,     :

1.       ,           (   ).
2.   ,    -   ,  , ,   .

   ,         ,     . 
,    ,         ,   ,     .

,  .
    - (  )  ,  . =(

   !

----------

1.        .
2.     ( - )  ,     (),    ,         ,  .    .
3.            -       .
4.              ,               .
5.      "". ,        .

.

 :        .       (  )   (,      ),       .

----------


## efreytor

> 3.            -       .


5.             1   ,   ,    "", "" - "",  *            2   ,   ,    "" - "",*              .  ,      1            ,           ,   VI   .

*)*      (  -    , , ,   , ,  , , -               ( -   ));

   ...

4.                                        .

3. ,   ,             ,        ,  ,     , -             .

----------


## .

*efreytor*,   , **

----------


## efreytor

> efreytor,   ,


 ....        :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ....


  :Wink:

----------

() -   .          ,     .                     .     -   ,    ,    .
     ,    ,   .   ,            ,         .
                (,    )     .       ,       ( ,     );      ,   (- )   .
        ,    ,   ,     ,  .   ,      .
        ,       .  (      )   ,          .       ()         .

----------


## 7katarina7

,  :  ,   ( ,    )     "",     (     )   "".    ?

----------


## AlexVX

> 


 .       .

----------


## buhkitten

,

----------


## 2608

...           ,     ???

----------


## .



----------


## mariairk

!!!  HELLPPP!!!     ,  (     ),     ,             !!!!!!!!    ?????????  ........

----------

> !!!  HELLPPP!!!     ,  (     ),     ,             !!!!!!!!    ?????????  ........


  " "?
   - ?          
   -              ,    2-3 ,

----------

,    !!!???

----------

-,  .   2007 !

 2007    ,     (    )   .
  -   (    ),       -      "           ...",        !

----------



----------


## SSTB

.  *    05.11.2009 N 114
"     ,              ,      ()  ,   -   ,    ,       " (    28.01.2010 N 16121)* 
 , -, ,      /         , ..    (. 28-30),  -, _ 35. ,           ,   ._
  ,     ,   : _                                ,    ,      ,      ._
         ?   - .
, ,

----------


## Storn



----------

